# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: مهاجرت از دلفی 7 به XE7

## ret_ie

سلام دوستان گرامی. من برنامه نویس دلفی 7 هستم و کامپوننتهای خیلی زیادی هم تو حیطه کاریم نوشتم. چند روزیه به فکر مهاجرت از دلفی 7 به نسخ جدید دلفی مثل XE7 به سرم زده. جدای کاری که باید برای بروزرسانی کامپوننتهام انجام بدم، یک نگرانی دیگه هم دارم و اون اینکه عمده کاربران برنامه های من ویندوز XP استفاده می کنند.فکر می کنید برنامه های نوشته شده تحت XE7 چقدر با محیط ویندوز XP سازگاره؟ آیا مطلب دیگه ای به خاطرتون میرسه که قبل از مهاجرت نیاز باشه بهش فکر کنم و براش راه حلی داشته باشم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام،



> فکر می کنید برنامه های نوشته شده تحت XE7 چقدر با محیط ویندوز XP سازگاره؟


مشکلی نداره، حتی از دلفی 7 هم بهتر عمل میکنه.



> آیا مطلب دیگه ای به خاطرتون میرسه که قبل از مهاجرت نیاز باشه بهش فکر کنم و براش راه حلی داشته باشم؟


مطلب خاصی نیست. فقط کامپوننتهایی که استفاده می کنید باید با XE7 سازگار باشه. یک مسئله رایج هم برای موقعی هست که از Indy در برنامه استفاده کرده اید. در اکثر موارد در مورد Indy باید به جای مثلاً X.Read بنویسید X.IOHandler.Read . این یکی از مسائل بسیار رایج بود. در اکثر مواقع بدون تغییر در کد میشه برنامه رو روی XE7 بالا آورد. در هر صورت اگر جایی با مشکل مواجه شدید در همین تالار مطرح کنید تا دوستان راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## یوسف زالی

در تکمیل حرف دوستمون،
در شرایط زیر به مشکل بر می خورید:
- استفاده از کامپوننت TeeChart و FastReport و کامپوننت های مشابه
- استفاده از کد های حساس به طول نوع ها مثل SizeOf یا کدهای مشابه
- احتمالا در کامپوننت هایی که خودتون نوشتید، چون ترتیب فرستادن بعضی مسیج ها عوض شده، باید دوباره همه شرایط تست بشه
- کدهای حساس به طول رشته، سایز رشته، آدرس دهی مستقیم به رشته ها و ...
- در کدهای دارای ارور منطقی مثل سرریز یا کات شدن اعداد، به دلیل طول نوع، در نسخه های جدید ممکنه این عمل انجام نشده و چیزی رو که انتظار دارید بهتون نده، خیلی نامعموله که کد به این شکل نوشته بشه اما من نمونش رو در سایفر کردن رشته ها دیدم.

در کل بهتره این کار رو با فراغ بال و در شرایطی غیر از فورس انجام بدید و چندین روز تست زیر بار انجام بدید.
برای برنامه های تجاری حواستون رو خیلی خیلی جمع کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## h_mohamadi

من مهاجرت کردم اما در چند کامپوننت به مشکل خوردم
مثل 
-Easy Crypt 
-zip tv
-hddinfo
-kdtele
آیا دوستان راهی برای این کار می شناسند؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام حالا که میخواهید مهاجرت کنید پس بهتره از نسخه های جدیدتر مثل Delphi 10 Sat استفاده کنید

----------


## h_mohamadi

> سلام حالا که میخواهید مهاجرت کنید پس بهتره از نسخه های جدیدتر مثل Delphi 10 Sat استفاده کنید


من با xe7 مشکل کامپوننت و دستوری دارم چه برسد به Delphi 10 Sat ؟؟؟
چه امکاناتی بیشتر از ex7 در آن اضافه شده؟؟
آیا خود شما از آن استفاده می کنید؟؟

----------


## golbafan

راستش من از دلفی xe4 به بالا استفاده نمیکنم

اما دانلود و تست کردم . امکاناتش در حوزه موبایل خیلی بیشتر شده ولی در حوزه ویندوز فرقی با xe4 ندیدم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله در تکمیل حرف دوستمون golbafan در زیمنه اندروید کامپوننت های زیاد و مفیدی ارائه شده.
در زمینه ویندوز از xe5 کمی پیشرفت کرده(کمی) :متفکر:

----------


## mr13668248

کامپوننت kdtele فقط تا دلفی 7 هست

----------

